# 86 Quantum running like a 3-legged dog!



## spitdriver (Jun 2, 2008)

Hello all. Having our own fourm is a great thing, thanks!
Here's the issue I'm having..
The temp here has averaged about -45F for the last 9 days (some dips to -55F at night); my sons 1986 Quantum has set out in this temp the entire time with block heater, oil pan heater, battery heater, and trans heater all plugged in to an outlet. I can walk out there and fire her up without even getting into the car, good on her. The trouble comes when it gets driven, the top speed she'll get to is about 55 mph and that's really pushing it with the peddle on the floor! She tachs out at about 3K while driving but will ge to the red while parked in park... I asked my son if it was doing this before the extreme temps set in and he said yes (temps before this cold spell were at the lowest -20). She is heating up fine, she starts fine, she putters a bit while idling but the rpms are good.... she is burning more fuel then usual but I think that's due to the temps.
I put the car in the heated garage for about 24 hours so I could change out the coil, plugs and cap and rotor thinking this might help (was due anyway) but it didn't help at all, even coming out of the warm garage.
Whats the thoughts out there?? What could it be?? Any help would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks!


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*

At that temps, the grease in the wheel bearings, CV joints is going to be really stiff. Same with the tires, i guess.
Automatic? If so, are you heating the ATF of the tranny or the Transaxle?


----------



## spitdriver (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (eurowner)*

Thanks.. Everything that can have a heat pad installed or glued on does; It's got all synthetic fluids as well.
Could it be a fuel issue? At these temps, I was wondering if the computer that regulates the ignition and/or fuel mixtures might be affected.
The good news is.. we should be back to season norms by Friday, that's -20F if we're lucky!








Thanks again.
Nick


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (spitdriver)*

How much more fuel is it burning? If a lot, it could be the O2S. When they go bad, they burn a lot more fuel and lose power.


----------



## spitdriver (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: 86 Quantum running like a 3-legged dog! (spitdriver)*

Just to update you all.
The temps warmed up as advertised and there was no change to the Q as far as speed or RPM's. I changed the O2 sensor as recommended and there was absolutely no change.
I took a break from it and gave it a little thought and decided to check the catalytic converter... that was the ticket! That sucker was clogged like a steak eaters artery!!!
The really cool part, it sounds like a bada--ed rally car with the cat separated. Now we just have to wait for the new one to come in.
Thanks for all the input.


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: 86 Quantum running like a 3-legged dog! (spitdriver)*

If the cat is clogged, I'd make sure the timing is right also. Something caused the cat to clog and might clog the expensive new one also. I've found most often the timing being off is what causes the cat to 'clog' when unspent fuel goes in there and burns on the waffle weave. Hope all works out. And I won't complain about the high temp reaching 18 here tomorrow.


_Modified by JohnBarleyCorn at 3:17 PM 1-19-2009_


----------



## InSaNeBoY (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: 86 Quantum running like a 3-legged dog! (JohnBarleyCorn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JohnBarleyCorn* »_If the cat is clogged, I'd make sure the timing id right also. Something caused the cat to clog and might clog the expensive new one also. I've found most often the timing being off is what causes the cat to 'clog' when unspent fuel goes in there and burns on the waffle weave. Hope all works out. And I won't complain about the high temp reaching 18 here tomorrow.

yeah, -20 something last week. Glad i got my house insulated this fall HA.


----------

